# Too much rain can't cut orchard Grass Hay, how long can I wait?



## [email protected] (May 23, 2010)

It is May 23 and we just can't seem to get enough good days to cut the orchard grass. It has headed out and some is starting to go to seed. How long should I wait to cut it? Should I just get it done even if it rains on it or should I wait for the weather? How long can you let it go before you have to do something?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Wait till things dry. Lower quality hay that is in good shape is better than hay that gets wet and molds or rots in the bale. Lower quality is better than no hay at all.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Another option would be to roll it up and put silage wrap on it.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with KYFRED. Older dry hay is wayyyy better than dusty or moldy hay. Orchard bounces back pretty quick.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If you're selling the orchardgrass to horse folk or as dry-cow hay to dairyman you'll be fine waiting until it's dry.


----------

